# Are the White Bass/Stripers runnin yet?



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

Gonna try for a few hours tonight before work. Hope to get in on that action again this year.
Last few times Ive seen the big muddy it was living up to its name..... But the water was down a bit. Well fingers crossed.


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

Nothin doin last night got there too late. But on my home this mornin I'll try it.


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

I saw them feeding last friday below RC Byrd&#8230;the water is still around 50 degrees and needs to warm up just a little more before the official "run" starts.


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

I got a sauger this morning on a chatterbait. Thats it. 
Man Im glad its gonna start soon.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Fished the Ohio in the Cincinnati area from 8am to 12Noon today (4-23) with no success, nor signs of Whites or Hybrids. Winds were tough upstream in the Little Miami area, but good conditions downtown. Water is up, murky, and current strong, BUT very fishable.


----------

